# Newbie needing help/advice



## Ravensong (Oct 9, 2013)

Good morning all,

Firstly I'd like to say 'Hello!'. I've just signed up as I'm new to the Motorhome community, having finally bought myself one after years of it being one of my goals.

I've got a 1991 Fiat Ducato Chausson and although she's a bit tatty on the outside she's lovely on the inside and, it seems so far, mechanically sound having only done 18k miles.

I'm looking for a bit of information and help as there's a few things I can't seem to fathom out, so any advice would be much appreciated. I apologise if these seem like dumb questions....

1) I have a red key which fits in the port on the rear of the passenger seat base and is for the 12v electrics. Does this need to be on all the time or just when I want to use the leisure battery?

2) Will the fridge only work on the 12v battery supply when the van is moving (ie alternator working) or should it work if the engine is just idling?

Thanks in advance

_ 

Forum Helper - thread moved to Chausson Motorhomes _


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to MHF.

Does the key look anything like this below? If so we had one in our last Motorhome, it is an isolator and we never ever turned it off (though obviously in an emergency or if the battery needed isolating it would be used).

The 12v part of the fridge will only work with the engine running, this should include idling as the alternator is still working on idle.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Ravensong (Oct 9, 2013)

That's exactly what it looks like  

Thanks so much. I feel like a complete idiot but I guess everyone has to start somewhere right?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Ravensong said:


> . . . I feel like a complete idiot but I guess everyone has to start somewhere right?


Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful but often mystifying world of motorhomes.

I was always taught that the daft questions are the one's you DON'T ask!!

So feel free to ask away :wink:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Ravensong said:


> That's exactly what it looks like
> 
> Thanks so much. I feel like a complete idiot but I guess everyone has to start somewhere right?


Hi,

Glad to be helpful.

Nothing at all idiotic about your questions, and as you say we all have to start somewhere.

ENJOY


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum, so far your question are most sensible, but it's only a matter of time


----------

